# It's like Ravel's Bolero ?



## Johnsergeri (Aug 8, 2014)

But unlike anything else I've come across.

Over 30 years ago I was being given a demonstration of hi fi equipment. The classical piece played was like Bolero in that it had a snare drum march all though it + a simple melody repeated with different instruments, climaxing with a loud full orchestra, crashing cymbals, the works. But I don't know the name of this work and have never heard it since.

It really was so like Bolero that when I begun really searching for it (along with other classical pieces)
I thought " gotta be Ravel?" 

However, I'm leaning Igor Stravinsky and think that my mystery piece, if not his, is definitly from this era of huge locomotive sized orchestration and not earlier, say Beethoven/Mozart era.

I do recall the actual melody repeated in my ever elusive Bolero like piece if that helps, maybe ther's a program I can play it too

Anyway, in the meantime I. happy checking out old Egor, CHEERS!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Hm, could it be the "invastion" section of Shostakovich's 7th symphony?






@7:05 in the video


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

Anything that's an ostinato and yes the invasion section counts I think or would it be a set of variations?


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

It's probably the Shostakovich. It could also be Carl Nielsen's 5th Symphony.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Thirty years ago is about the time Wojciech Kilar's _Exodus_ was written. That strikes me as very close to Bolero. I'm at work, so I can't come up with a link at the moment.

[Edit: I don't remember if there was a snare drum involved though.]


----------



## Mogens (Aug 9, 2014)

Try Entrata by Carl Orff.


----------

